# General employment enquiry



## RichardMichael (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi there. 

I have worked in the Middle East on and off since around 2007, including a couple of stints in Dubai. was out of the game for a couple of years but am now back in Kuwait working as a project manager on a short term contract for a local sub-conctractor building camp accommodation for a Chinese Oil Company

I am a UK national, qualified as an electrical installations engineer. 
I also have a long experience in the English teaching/language services sectors, being 100% English-Spanish bilingual. Apart from classroom teaching, I have worked as an ESL programme director, in Peru, and also in a new university which has recently opened in Marbella Spain. Additionally, I done a lot of document and instantaneous translation.

I have been living and traveling outside the UK for most of my adult life.

If anyone knows of anything that might fit my profile, please let me know. I can send a copy of my CV on request.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can't 'advertise' yourself on the forum. Try looking at the stickies - there's a very long thread about finding work here. Good luck with your search.


----------

